# dungeon siege 2



## Yvaine (20. August 2005)

huhu ....

ichspiele mit dem gdanken mir ds2 zu holen, es erschein gestern

nun würdeich gerne von euch wissen, wie euereeindrücke sind? lohnt es sich? wie ist es im vergleich zum ramdösigen vorgänger???

lg
y


----------



## Dumbi (20. August 2005)

Da DS2 noch nicht erschienen ist (jedenfalls nicht bei Amazon), wird dir wohl keiner sagen können, wie gut oder schlecht das Spiel ist. Du solltest dir aber die Demo anschauen: http://www.gaspowered.com/ds2/demo.php?skipLoad=1&


----------



## DavidGanzleben (20. August 2005)

DS2 erscheint am 25.8., zumindest die US-Version und die erscheint zu allererst


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. August 2005)

Yvaine am 20.08.2005 21:07 schrieb:
			
		

> huhu ....
> 
> ichspiele mit dem gdanken mir ds2 zu holen, es erschein gestern
> 
> nun würdeich gerne von euch wissen, wie euereeindrücke sind? lohnt es sich? wie ist es im vergleich zum ramdösigen vorgänger???


Wenn dir der Vorgänger nicht so gefallen hat, dann solltest du besser erst mal in die Demo reinschauen. Da kann man nen umfangreichen Part vom Anfang spielen. Ist im Prinzip wie der Vorgänger allerdings mit etwas mehr Entwicklungsmöglichkeiten und besser präsentieter Handlung.
Mehr Meinungen findet man hier.
Ne Demo kannst du hier in drei Sprachen runterladen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. August 2005)

DavidGanzleben am 20.08.2005 21:15 schrieb:
			
		

> DS2 erscheint am 25.8., zumindest die US-Version und die erscheint zu allererst


DV kommt am 1.9. raus.


----------



## leatherface1974 (24. August 2005)

Wird es möglich sein die Spielstände aus der Demo weiterhin zu benutzen?


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (24. August 2005)

leatherface1974 am 24.08.2005 01:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Wird es möglich sein die Spielstände aus der Demo weiterhin zu benutzen?



bei DS1 ging es nicht

übrigens: eine Reihe Ersteindrücke und erste Fazite gibt es bereits im Forum auf www.dungeonsiege.de


----------



## tommyh (24. August 2005)

bin auch schon auf die ersten reviews gespannd... wenn die positiv ausfallen werd ichs mir vieleicht holen....mal schauen


----------



## Dumbi (24. August 2005)

tommyh am 24.08.2005 22:37 schrieb:
			
		

> bin auch schon auf die ersten reviews gespannd... wenn die positiv ausfallen werd ichs mir vieleicht holen....mal schauen


Ein Review gibt es bereits auf gamershell.com:
http://www.gamershell.com/pc/dungeon_siege_2/review.html


----------



## tommyh (25. August 2005)

Dumbi am 24.08.2005 22:47 schrieb:
			
		

> tommyh am 24.08.2005 22:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




danke werds mir gleich mal reinziehen.... mit was für games lässt sich DS2 vergleichen guild wars?? diabolo??


----------



## Dumbi (25. August 2005)

tommyh am 25.08.2005 11:55 schrieb:
			
		

> mit was für games lässt sich DS2 vergleichen guild wars?? diabolo??


DS2 ist ein Action-RPG, also lässt es sich wohl am ehesten mit Diablo 2 vergleichen.


----------



## csad2775 (25. August 2005)

tommyh am 25.08.2005 11:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 24.08.2005 22:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




es gibt schon mehrere, auf gamespot, ign oder gamzone.......


----------



## tommyh (25. August 2005)

Dumbi am 25.08.2005 11:59 schrieb:
			
		

> tommyh am 25.08.2005 11:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mhm danke


----------



## oftringen (25. August 2005)

weiss jemand, was die PC Action für eine Wertung gegeben hat?


----------



## tommyh (25. August 2005)

oftringen am 25.08.2005 21:56 schrieb:
			
		

> weiss jemand, was die PC Action für eine Wertung gegeben hat?




bist du dir sicher das es schon getestet wurde?


----------



## oftringen (25. August 2005)

tommyh am 25.08.2005 22:06 schrieb:
			
		

> oftringen am 25.08.2005 21:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hier stehts
http://www.pcaction.de/?menu=0900


----------



## tommyh (25. August 2005)

oftringen am 25.08.2005 22:11 schrieb:
			
		

> tommyh am 25.08.2005 22:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




eija schau wäre wirklich interessant wie es abgeschnitten hat... 


edit: da is sogar die demo dabei....


----------



## Larry_C (26. August 2005)

tommyh am 25.08.2005 22:32 schrieb:
			
		

> eija schau wäre wirklich interessant wie es abgeschnitten hat...



hat 84% bekommen


----------



## tommyh (26. August 2005)

nicht schlecht werd aber trotzdem glaub ich mal erste user berichte abwarten....


----------



## csad2775 (26. August 2005)

tommyh am 26.08.2005 08:33 schrieb:
			
		

> nicht schlecht werd aber trotzdem glaub ich mal erste user berichte abwarten....



auf gamespot stehen auch userreviews.

http://www.gamespot.com/pc/rpg/dungeonsiege2/readers.html


----------



## tommyh (26. August 2005)

also da sind ja "fast" alle user davon begeistert werds mir wohl holen.... wie ist das eigentlich kann ich da instantzen mit anderen spielern gleichzeitig online spielen und wenn ja mit wievielen gleichzeitig?

danke tommy


----------



## oggy313 (26. August 2005)

Habs mir gerade Online bestellt für 37,45 € incl. Versand !!!!!!!
Echt geiler Preis  

Gruss  oggy313

PS.Natürlich in Deutsch.


----------



## EZ-Roller (29. August 2005)

oggy313 am 26.08.2005 15:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Habs mir gerade Online bestellt für 37,45 € incl. Versand !!!!!!!
> Echt geiler Preis
> 
> Gruss  oggy313
> ...



Wo?


----------



## oggy313 (29. August 2005)

Wo? [/quote]


> Bei " best-multi-shop"
> 
> Gruss  oggy313


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (29. August 2005)

oggy313 am 29.08.2005 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo?





> Bei " best-multi-shop"
> 
> Gruss  oggy313



1. Falsch gequotet ---> lol   
2. Link, wäre ganz gut


----------



## Nali_WarCow (29. August 2005)

ZiegenPaeter am 29.08.2005 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Falsch gequotet ---> lol
> 2. Link, wäre ganz gut


Aber nicht fähig Google zu nutzen. 
Da im Shop für 33,95€.


----------



## Schindler (29. August 2005)

Nali_WarCow am 29.08.2005 14:09 schrieb:
			
		

> ZiegenPaeter am 29.08.2005 13:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei gameware ist es in deutsch schon lieferbar.


----------



## oggy313 (29. August 2005)

> Da im Shop für 33,95€.


[/quote]

Stimmt genau,dann noch Versandkosten und "siehe oben"   

Gruss  oggy313


----------



## tommyh (30. August 2005)

so nenn es seit heute mein eigen habs bie media markt um 39,90 erstanden..... 

einziges manko 4 cds....  

gleich mal etwas los zocken erste eindrücke gibts morgen...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. August 2005)

tommyh am 30.08.2005 21:32 schrieb:
			
		

> so nenn es seit heute mein eigen habs bie media markt um 39,90 erstanden.....
> 
> einziges manko 4 cds....
> 
> gleich mal etwas los zocken erste eindrücke gibts morgen...



Nur 4 CDs? :-o
Die Demo hat doch schon komprimiert 1,4 GB eingenommen.


----------



## tommyh (30. August 2005)

Nali_WarCow am 30.08.2005 21:36 schrieb:
			
		

> tommyh am 30.08.2005 21:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sind 4 ja....wieviel auf den einzelnen drauf ist  müsst ich nachschauen kann ich aber wenn du willst...


----------



## tommyh (31. August 2005)

so kleines review nach 2 stunden spielzeit gestern....

da ich DS1 nicht gespielt habe ist es neuland für mich die steuerung ist nicht die einfachste finde da man recht viele hotkeys hat und die muss man erst mal alle intus haben das es einem leicht von der hand geht.... die frei drehbare kamera hat  so seine macken läuft man z.b. einen hang hinauf sieht man nicht was einen oben angekommen erwartet und man könnte geradewegs in sein verderben laufen wenn gegnermassen dort lauern...charakter entwicklung lässt für mich auch keine wünsche offen ist für jeden geschmack etwas dabei  und man steigt recht schnell in den stufen auf....

grafisch präsentiert sich das game recht schlicht schon lange nicht mehr so wenige texturen gesehen aber mich sollte das nicht weiter stören wenn der rest passt und der passt sollte man das nach 2 stunden spielzeit überhaupt beurteiln können....


naja ist nur ein kleines review von mir....


----------



## Regurge (31. August 2005)

wenig Texturen? das fand ich eigentlich nicht, schon mal alles auf max gestellt? 

und die meisten Hotkeys sind Rollenspielern eigentlich bekannt weil sie ja meist die selben sind.

Was mich aber interessieren würde wie sieht der Multyplayermodus aus .. gibt es da eine Art closed Battlenet so wie in D2 .. oder ist die Welt wieder offen für Cheater?


----------



## Psywaltz (31. August 2005)

Meiner Meinung nach sieht das Spiel recht gut aus. Und noch besser: es läuft auch mit Antialiasing auf meiner Kiste flüssig, und die gehört nicht zur Oberklasse  . Das größte Problem ist, dass das Spiel (wie Teil 1) fast automatisch abläuft und dadurch zu leicht wird. Sehr schön finde ich das Buch, in dem alle Aufträge, Überlieferungen und Monsterarten bis ins kleinste Detail beschrieben werden, sowas schafft Atmosphäre. Auch die Story ist bisher sehr interessant (ich spiele allerdings nur die Demo).

Noch 'ne Frage: Einige Gegenstände erfordern die Fertigkeit "Kampf". Konnte sie aber bisher nirgends entdecken. Oder richtet sich das nach meinen Fern- und Nahkampfwerten?


----------



## SuperFab (31. August 2005)

Ich hab das Spiel in der US Version durchgezockt.  Muss aber allerdings sagen, daß ich ziemlich entäuscht bin.  Ok, die Story ist in Ordnung, aber von der ach so tollen Grafik und dem Spielsystem hätte ich mehr erwartet.
Da latscht man fast immer lineal durch die Gegend und ärgert sich, daß man nicht richtig frei drehen und zoomen kann.  Leicht unübersichtlich in manchen Kämpfen.  Der erst Teil war toll, weil er irgendwie erfrischend wirkte damals. Zum zweiten Teil kann ich aber nur sagen:  
Been there done that.  
Ein Remake mit neuer Story, mehr nicht.  Fans des ersten Teils werden ihren Spaß haben.  
Ist ganz ordentlich mehr aber auch nicht.  Meine Wertung: 79%


----------



## tommyh (31. August 2005)

ich hab da ein problem kann meine waffen,rüstungen etc. nicht mit reagenzien aufwerten wieso funzt das bei mir nicht hab so einige tierzähne, kräuter aber ich kann das nie in den dafür vorgesehenen slot ziehen damit es mit dem jeweiligen gegenstand verbunden wird..... kann mir wer helfen wieso das nicht klappt?


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (31. August 2005)

tommyh am 31.08.2005 14:40 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab da ein problem kann meine waffen,rüstungen etc. nicht mit reagenzien aufwerten wieso funzt das bei mir nicht hab so einige tierzähne, kräuter aber ich kann das nie in den dafür vorgesehenen slot ziehen damit es mit dem jeweiligen gegenstand verbunden wird..... kann mir wer helfen wieso das nicht klappt?


Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass man nicht beliebige Sachen verzaubern kann, sondern nur welche, bei denen explizit dabei steht, dass sie verzauberbar sind.
Vermutlich wie bei Diablo: Nur in Items mit Sockeln kann etwas hineingesockelt werden...


----------



## Homerclon (1. September 2005)

Psywaltz am 31.08.2005 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch 'ne Frage: Einige Gegenstände erfordern die Fertigkeit "Kampf". Konnte sie aber bisher nirgends entdecken. Oder richtet sich das nach meinen Fern- und Nahkampfwerten?


Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du hast einen Bug entdeckt.

Die "Fertigkeit Kampf" steht eigentlich für Nahkampf.
Andere Gegenständte haben nämlich die Fertigkeit Anforderung Fernkampf.
Aber jetzt kommt der Bug.(Zumindest in der Demo, wie es in der Vollversion ist weis ich nicht)

Da wurde (Nah-)"Kampf" mit "Fernkampf" vertauscht.
Also Gegenstände mit der Anforderung "Fertigkeit Kampf" sind für Fernkämpfer.
Und Gegenstände mit der Anforderung "Fertigkeit Fernkampf" sind für Nahkämpfer.

Bei den Magieklassen ist das nicht passiert, da stimmt es.


----------



## Psywaltz (1. September 2005)

Homerclon am 01.09.2005 12:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Psywaltz am 31.08.2005 13:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dacht ich's mir doch, dass das ein Bug ist. Hab mich schon gewundert, dass mein Fernkämpfer plötzlich die Sachen verwenden kann...


----------



## Regurge (1. September 2005)

Eine Frage an die, die das Spiel schon durchgespielt haben:

Bin noch am Anfang .. aber ich möchte gern wieder so spielen wie in DS1  ... sprich nur mit einem Charakter und ein paar Esel dir mir das Zeugs tragen .. ist es überhaupt noch möglich DS2 allein durchzuspielen .. ich tu mir schon sehr hart bei einigen Gegnern .. trotzdem versuch ich es so weiterzuspielen

noch etwas .. gibt es in DS2 so etwas wie Stadtportale .. oder einen Trick mal schnell zurück in die Stadt zu kommen .. weil teilweise ist es echt nervig wenn man gestorben ist sich ohne Ausrüstung wieder bis zum Charakter durchzukämpfen.

Danke


----------



## Envisigor (1. September 2005)

Nabend allerseits,

habe den Thread jetzt nicht ganz verfolgt schildere aber trotzdem mal meine Eindrücke von der US Version. 

Ehrlich gesagt hat mich DS2 schwer enttäuscht. Gründe sind folgende:

-die Grafik ist überhaupt nicht mehr zeitgemäß, die Charaktere sind in Kämpfen lächerlich animiert, die Umgebungsgrafik erinnert mich an DS 1

- wieso kann ich nur 1 Savegame anlegen? 

- wieso respawne ich in der Stadt wenn ich speicher und neu lade, total unverständlich für mich, auch wenn es Teleporter gibt. Die Teleporter sind manchmal auch noch so dumm gesetzt, dass man meint zwischen dem letzten und dem nächsten Teleporter  liegen Welten

- bei mir will nicht so recht Atmosphäre aufkommen, warum versuche ich selber noch zu ergründen. Ich denke mal GPG hat versucht einen Spagat zwischen Diablo 2 und nem richtigen RPG zu finden. Sowas geht meiner Meinung nach in die Hose. Denn es ist von allem was drin, aber nicht richtig gut. Ich finde zwar Dutzende Items, aber irgendwie kommt kein Sammelfieber auf. 

- Die Kamera lässt trotz Zoom überhaupt keine Übersicht zu.  Wieso ist die eingeblendete Map so klein? Und warum verdammt nochmal, ist es so schwer sich durch eine enge Höhle oder durch dichtes Unterholz zu klicken? 

- Dazu kommt, dass mich die Portraits auf der linken Seite stören weil der Bildschirmausschnitt stark eingeschränkt ist. 

- Was mich dann noch sehr geärgert hat sind Bugs:
1. Mal hängen Quests (und mit der tollen Speicherfunktion kanns sein, dass man nochmal von vorne anfangen darf) 
2. Die Wegfindung bei mehr als 4 Party Mitgliedern ist schlichtweg ein graus. Versucht mal in Eirulan mit den "Aufzügen" zu fahren. 
3. Zumindest bei mir, gelegentlich Abstürze und Texturfehler (bevor jmd anfängt: Forceware 77.77, alles auf Standart, Graka nicht zu heiß  )

Um auchmal was positives zu erwähnen:
- Chants 
- Schönes Ingame Questlog, Lore, etc...


----------



## archwizard80 (2. September 2005)

Regurge am 01.09.2005 19:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Frage an die, die das Spiel schon durchgespielt haben:
> 
> Bin noch am Anfang .. aber ich möchte gern wieder so spielen wie in DS1  ... sprich nur mit einem Charakter und ein paar Esel dir mir das Zeugs tragen .. ist es überhaupt noch möglich DS2 allein durchzuspielen .. ich tu mir schon sehr hart bei einigen Gegnern .. trotzdem versuch ich es so weiterzuspielen
> 
> ...



Es gibt den Portalzauberspruch. Mit diesem kannst Du Dich von überall her in die Stadt teleportieren und wieder zurück. Neben dem Teleporter (zumindest in Eirulan) steht so ein Elf mit einem Grabstein über dem Kopf. Der bringt Dir Deine Ausrüstung zurück, wenn du gestorben bist. Kostet Dich aber alles Bargeld.
Alleine zu spielen empfiehlt sich nach dem Eindruck der Demo nicht unbedingt. Zumindest einen Heiler und 1 Pet würde ich mitnehmen. Außerdem verpasst Du ohne Kumpane einige Sekundärquests.


----------



## vandoo (2. September 2005)

is das normal das der fernkampf-skill hochgeht, wenn ich mit ner nahkampfwaffe kämpfe? is auch umgekehrt so...


----------



## redcrush (2. September 2005)

vandoo am 02.09.2005 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> is das normal das der fernkampf-skill hochgeht, wenn ich mit ner nahkampfwaffe kämpfe? is auch umgekehrt so...


habe ich in meinem eigenem thread vor ein paar tagen ,als die demo kam, schon geklärt,und hier steht es ein paar postings vorher auch schon.hiebei handelt es sich um einen BUG.ist aber nicht so schlimm.die bezeichnungen wurden nur vertauscht.
Fernkampf = Nahkampf
Kampf = Fernkampf 
glaube ,so war das.


----------



## IceHorn (2. September 2005)

Envisigor am 01.09.2005 22:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Ehrlich gesagt hat mich DS2 schwer enttäuscht. Gründe sind folgende:
> - wieso kann ich nur 1 Savegame anlegen?



Man kann ohne Probleme ein weiteres Savegame erzeugen. Einfach im Hauptmenü auf Einzelspieler klicken und dann einen neuen Charakter erzeugen. Im Hauptmenü wird immer nur der als letztes gespielte Charakter angezeigt.
Zum Savegame-Wechsel geht man einfach auf Einzelspieler, wählt den richtigen Charakter aus und klickt auf weiter.


----------



## Homerclon (2. September 2005)

IceHorn am 02.09.2005 22:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Envisigor am 01.09.2005 22:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich denke mal er will mit dem selben Charakter mehrere Savegames anlegen.
Und nicht extra nen neuen Charakter erstellen müssen, das bringt ihn ja auch nicht weiter wenn das Savegames kaputt gehen sollte, oder er merkt das er was falsch gemacht hat.

Es gibt aber einen Weg, mehr als ein Save anzulegen.
Man muss nur ein "Back Up" des Savegames anlegen, dazu muss man leider immer das Spiel minimieren/beenden. :/
(Für ein "Back Up" einfach den Save Ordner von DS2 Kopieren ^^)

EDIT: DS2 scheint immer 2 Savegames zu haben, im Save Ordner sind nämlich neben dem eigentlichen Savegame nochmal *.bak dateien, die ein älteres Datum haben. (Schätze mal das ist immer das jeweils vorherige Save)


----------



## tommyh (3. September 2005)

kann man den ganzen sp-part auch als im mp durchspielen


----------



## Piccolo676 (3. September 2005)

tommyh am 03.09.2005 01:12 schrieb:
			
		

> kann man den ganzen sp-part auch als im mp durchspielen




ja


----------



## zbelosa (3. September 2005)

Hi, wieß von euch jemand ob der Esel auch wieder sooo dumm ist? ich hatte den immer ziemlich dick, der war entweder im Weg oder blieb meist hängen.


----------



## Regurge (4. September 2005)

so ich hab nochmal neu angefangen ... es ist echt viel zu schwer alleine zu spielen .. jetz spiel ich mit einer Party und ich find das Game sehr gelungen.

Es wurden einige Sachen von D2 übernommen die ich ganz ok finde.

ich weis ja nicht welche Grafikeinstellungen die meisten haben .. aber ich find die Grafik schön ...


das mit der D2 Safefunktion ist auch ok .. muss man halt so weit spielen bis ein Portal in der Nähe ist...

und in der Stadt stellt man natürlich die Nachamen Aktion ein .. so geht einem nie ein Char verloren .. zumindest ist es bei mir so


----------



## tommyh (4. September 2005)

Regurge am 04.09.2005 11:35 schrieb:
			
		

> so ich hab nochmal neu angefangen ... es ist echt viel zu schwer alleine zu spielen .. jetz spiel ich mit einer Party und ich find das Game sehr gelungen.
> 
> Es wurden einige Sachen von D2 übernommen die ich ganz ok finde.
> 
> ...




wie ist das online spielen in einer party sind da von anfang an maximal 6 spieler zusammen oder ist das gebiete abhängig? und wo kann man einer party beitretten in einer stadt ist das so ähnlich wie bei guild wars das man spieler in städten aussenposten trifft und sich so dann zusammen schliessen kann?


----------



## CptBuzzLightyear (4. September 2005)

Weiss einer von euch ab wann man mehr als vier Partymember haben kann?

Ich habe mit meinem Hauptcharakter schon Stufe 12 erreicht und immer wenn ich zur Schänkenwirtin gehe sagt die mir das erst Veteranenstatus haben muss.

Ist damit die zweite Schwierigkeitsstufe gemeint oder ist das nur ein Charakterrang?

CU Martin


----------



## Piccolo676 (4. September 2005)

CptBuzzLightyear am 04.09.2005 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiss einer von euch ab wann man mehr als vier Partymember haben kann?
> 
> Ich habe mit meinem Hauptcharakter schon Stufe 12 erreicht und immer wenn ich zur Schänkenwirtin gehe sagt die mir das erst Veteranenstatus haben muss.
> 
> ...



Das ist der zweite schwierigkeitsrang. aber wozu man im ersten schwierigkeitsgrad mehr brauchen sollte weiß ich au ned.


----------



## tommyh (4. September 2005)

so hab mich jetzt mal etwas online versucht aber das kann meiner meinung nach ja gar nichts....wenn man ne gruppe joint die schon etwas weiter ist als man selber sind alle quests die ich noch machen müsste aber die gruppe schon erledigt hat nicht mehr spielbar....  also müsste man mal elendslang suchen bis man ungefähr einen gleichen spieler gefunden hat der die selben quests noch offen hat wie man selber....  also da spiel ich ja lieber offline....


----------



## Risdyk (4. September 2005)

hi 
ich hab schon etwas angespielt finde das eigentilch voll gut, bis auf diese abstürze in Zeitraum von halbestunde bis 15min. Hatte die Graffik schon auf default nur die Auflösung auf 1024x786 16Bit gestellt hatte nichts geholfen. Habe die relativ neue Treiber 77.30 und die 6800LE woran liegen die DS2 abstürze?


----------



## der-jan (6. September 2005)

abstürze vielleicht wegen der auslagerungsdatei die ne ziemliche wucht ist?
weiß ja nicht wie dein festplatten platz ist und wie es zb mit fragmentierung aussieht...

zu " Das größte Problem ist, dass das Spiel (wie Teil 1) fast automatisch abläuft und dadurch zu leicht wird." da haben sie ja doch was dran gedreht, wenn du willst kannst du ja die automatismen der figuren in den optionen deaktivieren 

zu "Spagat zwischen Diablo 2 und nem richtigen RPG zu finden"
glaub ich gar nicht mal, konzept von ds1 war etwas diablo artiges zu schaffen aber bewußt auf neulinge im h&s sektor zu setzen, zu vereinfachen was nur zu vereinfachen geht (automatischer kampf, das skillen usw) darum fand ich ja auch ds 1 ziemlich langweilig, schöne ideen wie zb die goblins oder die prima verschlungene inselwelt im addon hatten gpg ja eh schon aufzuweisen 

jetzt mit ds2 hat man einfach den wünschen der mehrheit entsprochen, sich gedanken um ne story und deren präsentation gemacht, und das in meinen augen und für ein h&s titel auch richtig gut hinbekommen und ein rudimentäres skillsystem wo man ein paar punkte verteilen kann eingebaut ohne gefahr zu laufen die leute mit einem dicken regelwerk zu erschlagen (es braucht halt immer ne weile bis man gefallen an zb den d&d regelwerk findet, manche habens auch nach mehreren spielen immer noch nicht völlig verinnerlicht...) 
finde ds2 ist ein ziemlicher fortschritt gegenüber ds, auch das mit dem sterben, sachen wieder holen und dem einen saveslot find ich gar nicht so schlecht
die grafik und den grafikstil find ich sehr angenehm, die perfomance ist toll, es sieht auf hohen einstellungen klasse aus, aber auch auf geringen machts noch ne gute figur
das spiel ist in meinen augen, nach den eindrücken die ich bis jetzt hab, wirklich gelungen, und wie gesagt, ich fand ds 1 nicht so berauschend und obwohl es vom bösen microsoft kommt
das wurde damals mit großen tamtam eingeführt, jetzt die


----------



## archwizard80 (6. September 2005)

CptBuzzLightyear am 04.09.2005 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiss einer von euch ab wann man mehr als vier Partymember haben kann?
> 
> Ich habe mit meinem Hauptcharakter schon Stufe 12 erreicht und immer wenn ich zur Schänkenwirtin gehe sagt die mir das erst Veteranenstatus haben muss.
> 
> ...



1. Schwierigkeitsgrad (Söldner): max. 4 Gruppenmitglieder
2. Schwierigkeitsgrad (Veteran): max. 5 Gruppenmitglieder
3. Schwierigkeitsgrad (Elite): max. 6 Gruppenmitglieder


----------



## EZ-Roller (8. September 2005)

Erstmal vorweg: DungeonSiege2 gefällt mir sehr gut!

Allerdings muss ich mich hier auch mal über das Speichersystem auskotzen:

Ich habe gestern Abend die Nebenquest mit der Rüstungsbauerin (Bauanleitung besorgen und die richtigen Komponenten/Reihenfolge durchgeben) abgeschlossen. In dem Moment, wo die Quest als beendet gelistet wird, öffnet sich der Speicherdialog. 
Ich habe natürlich gespeichert.
Dann wirft die Rüstungsbauerin zur Belohnung die Dryadenrüstung und das Spellbook auf den Boden. Leider habe ich nicht genug Platz im Inventory und gehe erstmal die drei Schritte rüber zum Händler um ordentlich Gegenstände zu verkaufen. Dann wieder zu den Items, eingesammelt und das Spiel stürzt ab. Toll. Neustart, Spielstand geladen, die Quest ist natürlich beendet, aber die Rüstung und das Spellbook sind weg... Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Das "sterben" leuchtet mir auch noch nicht so ganz ein... Wenn es meine komplette Party erwischt, spawne ich beim Teleporter in der Dryadenstadt und habe nurnoch einen Teil meines Equipments. Wenn ich mich bis zu dem Punkt durchkämpfe, wo mein Charakter gestorben ist gibt es da weder das fehlende Equipment, noch eine Leiche, noch sonstirgendetwas zu holen... Unter welcher Vorraussetzung kann ich denn irgendwelche Gegenstände zurückteleportieren..?

EDIT: bevor ich es vergesse - welches Pet verwendet ihr? Gründe? Welches "Futter"?


----------



## tommyh (8. September 2005)

normal solltest du die gegenstände beim sterbepunkt zurück bekommen brauchst nicht mal drüberlatschn bekommt man schon wenn man in der nähe ist wäre ja sonst auch recht schwer möglich da der sterbegrund sicher noch in der nähe ist und so hätte man nicht viel chancen ohne die ausrüstung....

und bei dem beschwörer bekommst du auch ohne das du zu dem todespunkt zurückläufts deine ausrüstung zurück es kostet nur recht viel was ich weiss....der typ steht gleich neben dem teleporter in der stadt....


----------



## EZ-Roller (8. September 2005)

tommyh am 08.09.2005 10:46 schrieb:
			
		

> normal solltest du die gegenstände beim sterbepunkt zurück bekommen brauchst nicht mal drüberlatschn bekommt man schon wenn man in der nähe ist wäre ja sonst auch recht schwer möglich da der sterbegrund sicher noch in der nähe ist und so hätte man nicht viel chancen ohne die ausrüstung....
> 
> und bei dem beschwörer bekommst du auch ohne das du zu dem todespunkt zurückläufts deine ausrüstung zurück es kostet nur recht viel was ich weiss....der typ steht gleich neben dem teleporter in der stadt....



Hmm, ich habe irgendwie den Eindruck, dass einfach automatisch das letzte Savegame geladen wird, wenn ich sterbe. Wenn alle tot sind, öffnet sich ein Fenster ("Restart" o. ä.), wenn ich bestätige läuft die Teleportanimation, dann stehe ich in der Dryadenstadt neben dem Teleporter (und dem Totenbeschwörer). Rede ich mit dem Totenbeschwörer, sagt er mir, dass es keine Partymitglieder zu beschwören gibt. Ich blicks nicht, dann muss ich heute Abend nochmal schauen.


----------



## tommyh (8. September 2005)

eigenartigen sollte normal ohne problem so funtzen hast du den patch schon drauf?


----------



## Homerclon (8. September 2005)

EZ-Roller am 08.09.2005 10:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Erstmal vorweg: DungeonSiege2 gefällt mir sehr gut!
> 
> Allerdings muss ich mich hier auch mal über das Speichersystem auskotzen:
> 
> ...


es gibt ein BackUp des vorletzten Savegame.
Eigene Dateien\My Games\Dungeon Siege 2\Save\SinglePlayer\*CHARNAME*\

Dort nur die "*.ds2party" & "*.ds2Radar"
Löschen/verschieben/umbennen, und bei den "*.ds2party*.bak*" & "*.ds2Radar*.bak*" Dateien das ".bak" entfernen.


----------



## EZ-Roller (8. September 2005)

Vielen Dank! Das werde ich probieren.


----------



## Piccolo676 (9. September 2005)

tommyh am 08.09.2005 11:18 schrieb:
			
		

> eigenartigen sollte normal ohne problem so funtzen hast du den patch schon drauf?



einfach wenn alle tot sind Alt+F4. dann ausm spiel raus. dann startest wieder in der stadt und hast noch dein ganzes zeug


----------



## meier242 (9. September 2005)

EZ-Roller am 08.09.2005 10:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Erstmal vorweg: DungeonSiege2 gefällt mir sehr gut!
> 
> Allerdings muss ich mich hier auch mal über das Speichersystem auskotzen
> 
> ...



Hi,

das *Speichersystem *von DS2 ist meines Erachtens nicht optimal:
Zwar finde ich den Verzicht auf die Möglichkeit, wie in DS jederzeit zu speichern und an dem betreffenden Punkt das Spiel fortsetzen zu können, eine gute Entscheidung.
Allerdings wäre es besser, wenn man mehrere Speicher-Slots hätte. So ist man - wie in diesem Thread schon beschrieben - bei Script-Bugs oder Abstürzen u.ä. auf eine umständliche manuelle Wiederherstellung der Save-Dateien oder die regelmäßige manuelle Sicherung des Save-Ordners angewiesen. Lästig     - insbesondere mit Blick darauf, dass DS2 ansonsten doch so komfortabel zu bedienen ist.

Was die *Pets/Schoßtiere *angeht, bin ich ein wenig unschlüssig   .
Zum einen finde ich die deutliche Erweiterung der Pet-Auswahl und die Idee, das jeweilige Pet aufzuziehen, nett.
Nur: Anders als in DS brauche ich in DS2 diese Pets doch gar nicht. In DS brauchte man über lange Strecken den Esel, weil sonst die Inventare übervoll waren und Händler nur selten anzutreffen waren. Bei DS2 brauche ich keine Esel mehr, da ich jederzeit über ein Portal in die Stadt kann und dort überflussige Inventargegenstände verkaufen kann. Und bei der begrenzten Party-Member-Zahl von 4 beim ersten Duchspielen nehme ich anstelle eines kämpfenden Pets doch lieber herumstehende Leute mit, zumal die ja häufig sekundäre Quests auslösen, auf die ich anderenfalls verzichten müsste.

Das scheint mir ohnehin eine seltsame Design-Entscheidung: Warum beim ersten Durchspielen nur 4 *Member *  ? Abgesehen davon, dass bestimmt viele - wie ich wohl auch - das Game nicht mehrfach durchspielen werden, ist es doch mit wenigen Membern tendenziell schwieriger (ich weiß, DS2 ist nicht wirklich schwierig   ). Und so entgeht doch einiges an Party-Managment - der Punkt, der mir eigentlich sehr gut bei DS gefällt. 

Aber egal: Insgesamt macht DS2 mindestens ebenso viel Spaß wie DS - Unkomplizierte und grafisch schöne Monsterjagd. Prima     .

meier242


----------



## meier242 (9. September 2005)

Doppelter Eintrag...

Seltsam.


----------



## Risdyk (9. September 2005)

der-jan am 06.09.2005 10:44 schrieb:
			
		

> abstürze vielleicht wegen der auslagerungsdatei die ne ziemliche wucht ist?
> weiß ja nicht wie dein festplatten platz ist und wie es zb mit fragmentierung aussieht...



also auf C(Windows): hab ich 20GB frei und virtueller speicher war auf standart ca.1500-3000MB und auf D(Games): sind 10GB frei und vir. Speicecher war nur 10-1000MB hab das jetzt auf jeweil 4GB virt. Speicher gesetz und lade grad den patch runter mal sehen ob dann die fehler nicht mehr auftauchen

den ich komme kaum aus der stadt raus schaffe nicht mal die erste höhle links aufräumen da stürzt es schon ab 

was hat das defragmentieren damit zu tun??


----------



## Piccolo676 (9. September 2005)

Risdyk am 09.09.2005 20:30 schrieb:
			
		

> der-jan am 06.09.2005 10:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wenn deine platte total defragmentiert is, hat er halt beid er installation alles irgendwo hingerschrieben wo platz war. dadurch muss er halt vielleicht ewig suchen, bis er den nächsten teil gefunden hat. 
also ich hab auf c: noch 300mb frei und meine swap-datei hat 512mb fest. bei mir is das spiel noch kein einziges mal abgestürzt und den patch hab ich auch nicht benutzt.


----------



## Risdyk (9. September 2005)

Piccolo676 am 09.09.2005 20:37 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn deine platte total defragmentiert is, hat er halt beid er installation alles irgendwo hingerschrieben wo platz war. dadurch muss er halt vielleicht ewig suchen, bis er den nächsten teil gefunden hat.
> also ich hab auf c: noch 300mb frei und meine swap-datei hat 512mb fest. bei mir is das spiel noch kein einziges mal abgestürzt und den patch hab ich auch nicht benutzt.



achso na gut dann wird das auch bald gemacht danke für den tipp


----------



## redcrush (10. September 2005)

hab mal 'ne frage zu den zaubern.es gibt ja z.b. den zauber für kampfmagie "kleiner feuerbrand" o.s.ä. er ist auch mit einer römischen 1( I ) gekennzeichnet.so,dann gibt es den "feuerbrand", ohne den zusatz "kleiner" und gekennzeichnet mit röm. 2 ( II ).wo ist denn da der unterschied.einen größeren schaden,wie ich erst annahm,macht der nicht.hat genau die selben eigenschaften (schaden,reichweite,manakosten) und trotzdem ist er erst ab einer bestimmten kampfmagiestufe zu nutzen.das selbe ist auch bei anderen zaubern der fall.hat einer 'ne idee???


----------



## Risdyk (11. September 2005)

hilfe!!!!!!!!!!!!!

es leuft immer noch nicht hab den patch drauf gepackt
naja es gig am Anfang gut 1,5 Stunde ohne Probleme habe etwas weiter als den ersten portal geschaft  

und jetzt schon wieder die kacke höchstens bis 30min kann ich spielen und dann stürzt es ab 

zum Spiel:
Bin Kämpfer/Magier gehe alleine durch!
Was ich auch schlecht finde ist das man bei Magier/Kämpfer Klasse die sachen gegenseitig abgezogen werden,wenn man Magie anwendet geht Stärke runter und Intelligenz hoch und wenn man im Nahkampf ist geht stärke hoch und intelligenz runter!! 
Wieso zum Teufel behält man nicht die erkämpfte Intelligenz/Stärke??


----------



## archwizard80 (12. September 2005)

redcrush am 10.09.2005 16:27 schrieb:
			
		

> hab mal 'ne frage zu den zaubern.es gibt ja z.b. den zauber für kampfmagie "kleiner feuerbrand" o.s.ä. er ist auch mit einer römischen 1( I ) gekennzeichnet.so,dann gibt es den "feuerbrand", ohne den zusatz "kleiner" und gekennzeichnet mit röm. 2 ( II ).wo ist denn da der unterschied.einen größeren schaden,wie ich erst annahm,macht der nicht.hat genau die selben eigenschaften (schaden,reichweite,manakosten) und trotzdem ist er erst ab einer bestimmten kampfmagiestufe zu nutzen.das selbe ist auch bei anderen zaubern der fall.hat einer 'ne idee???



Die Stärke der Zauber hängt von Stufe und Intelligenz des Anwenders ab. Ab einem bestimmten Level werden die Zauber nicht mehr besser. Da steht dann "Die Wirkung dieses Zaubers wurde maximiert". Dann musst Du die nächstgrößere römische Zahl nehmen. _Beispiel (fiktiv): Eishammer I wird ab Intelligenz 100 nicht mehr besser, dann sollte zu Eishammer II gewechselt werden. Auf Intelligenz 100 machen I und II denselben Schaden, allerdings macht II bei Intelligenz 150 deutlich mehr Schaden als bei Intelligenz 100 und I macht immer noch denselben Schaden wie bei Intelligenz 100._


----------



## archwizard80 (12. September 2005)

meier242 am 09.09.2005 14:40 schrieb:
			
		

> EZ-Roller am 08.09.2005 10:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Pets haben einen entscheidenden Vorteil: Sie fressen keine EP. Ich spiels gerade ein 2.tes Mal durch und hab ein Mythrilhorn und einen Düsterwolf dabei. Meine Charaktere bekommen Erfahrung als wären sie zu dritt, wir sind aber 5.


----------



## meier242 (13. September 2005)

archwizard80 am 12.09.2005 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> meier242 am 09.09.2005 14:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmmm, das mit den Erfahrungspunkten ist natürlich interessant.
Was mich aber noch mehr interessieren würde (und da kannst Du Dir mit der Antwort ruhig Zeit lassen, da ich aus Zeitmangel immer noch im ersten Akt stecke): Welche Motivation gibt es, DS2 ein zweites Mal durchzuspielen  ? Klar, man kann einen anderen Charakter wählen (meinetwegen Magier statt Nahkämpfer) - aber darüber hinaus? Lohnt sich ein zweites Duchspielen?

meier242


----------



## The_Sisko (13. September 2005)

Ich bin jetzt schon am Ende von Akt 2, checke aber bis jetzt nicht wie man Waffen, Rüstungen etc... mit diesen magischen Objekten upgradet!?! Klar ich muss zu einem Zauberer gehen und die Waffe in das Feld ziehen sowie die Reagenzien. Nur es passiert nie etwas nachdem ich die Waffe, Rüstung etc... platziert habe. Ich kann keine Reagenzie auf das andere Feld ziehen. 

Kann mir jemand erklären was man da genau machen muss?? Ich kapiere das scheinbar nicht!


----------



## HYPE (13. September 2005)

The_Sisko am 13.09.2005 07:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin jetzt schon am Ende von Akt 2, checke aber bis jetzt nicht wie man Waffen, Rüstungen etc... mit diesen magischen Objekten upgradet!?! Klar ich muss zu einem Zauberer gehen und die Waffe in das Feld ziehen sowie die Reagenzien. Nur es passiert nie etwas nachdem ich die Waffe, Rüstung etc... platziert habe. Ich kann keine Reagenzie auf das andere Feld ziehen.
> 
> Kann mir jemand erklären was man da genau machen muss?? Ich kapiere das scheinbar nicht!



Hi 
Du kannst nur speziell gekennzeichnete Gegenstände verzaubern lassen. Wusst ich anfangs auch nicht 
Der Gegenstand heisst z.B. : "Gute Handschuhe ( verzauberbar )" 
Dies sind stinknormale, NICHT magische Items.

gruss
Hype


----------



## The_Sisko (13. September 2005)

HYPE am 13.09.2005 08:10 schrieb:
			
		

> The_Sisko am 13.09.2005 07:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aha! Danke! Aber diese Sachen bringen ja dann eigentlich nicht wirklich viel, da die Waffen, welche Gegner fallen lassen bzw. welche man in manchen Dungeons findet, viel besser sind.


----------



## mikoo (13. September 2005)

Genau das ist (mal wieder) die grosse Schwaeche bei DS2. Die meisten neuen Features bringen keinen Spielspass oder Motivation.
Das Verzaubern von Items ist sinnlos, da die gefundenen oder gekauften Items weit besser sind. Der Slot fuer die Verzauberungen ist einfach zu klein.
Die Pets nehmen zwar keine Ex.-Points, allerdings nutze ich lieber einen Charakter, den ich mit Items "erhoehter Goldabwurf" und "finde magische Items" ausstatte. 
Den Skilltree finde ich prinzipiell loeblich, allerdings "bemerkt" man zu wenig
die gewaehlten Eigenschaften (Diablo laesst gruessen).
Die Kaempfe sind schlichtweg "unstrategisch", hektisch und unuebersichtlich. Als Spieler habe ich doch nur die passive Rolle, Mana- und Heiltraenke zum richtigen Zeitpunkt nachzuschieben. 
Desweiteren ist das Questbook zu ungenau, die Quests zu langweilig oder
unklar, sodass ein Erfuellen eher zufaellig passiert (Geisterquest).
Obwohl ich das Spiel schon am 26.08. hier in Oesterreich gekauft habe, bin ich (als Rollenspielfan) zwei Wochen spaeter erst am Ende des 2. Aktes, da
mir der Anreiz des Weiterspielens fehlt. Meine Avatare haben die beste Ausruestung und die besten Zaubersprueche, die Gegner sind schwach (KI?), das Prinzip "nur noch ein Level mehr und dann..." fehlt. Ich spiele in der Zwischenzeit lieber mal wieder Spellforce...


----------



## archwizard80 (13. September 2005)

meier242 am 13.09.2005 01:09 schrieb:
			
		

> archwizard80 am 12.09.2005 15:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hm naja man kann noch besser Setitems finden und ich wollte halt nochmal die anderen Charaktere und ihre Sekundärquests ausprobieren. Außerdem hab ich superstarke Items für Fernkämpfer gefunden, konnte die aber nie einsetzen, da ich keinen Fernkämpfer dabei hatte. Mit der größeren Gruppe geht das jetzt. Aber wahrscheinlich werd ich erstmal eine Zeit liegen lassen, vielleicht kommt noch ein Patch oder ähnliches. Leider findet man nämlich beim 2. Durchspielen immer noch die schwachen Setitems vom Anfang. Hab erstmal Silent Storm Sentinels ausgegraben.


----------



## meier242 (13. September 2005)

The_Sisko am 13.09.2005 09:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Aha! Danke! Aber diese Sachen bringen ja dann eigentlich nicht wirklich viel, da die Waffen, welche Gegner fallen lassen bzw. welche man in manchen Dungeons findet, viel besser sind.



Stimmt, Waffen oder Rüstungen zu verzaubern ist in der Regel nicht sehr sinnvoll. 

Lohnenswert kann es allerdings sein, Ringe zu verzaubern und so maßgeschneiderte Ringe etwa für Nah- oder Fernkämpfer herzustellen, indem man den jeweiligen Ring zielgerichtet um Stärke- oder Geschicklichkeits-Werte erhöht  . 

meier242


----------



## my-kbit (10. März 2006)

Hi,

ma ne andere Frage...

Hab im Inventar einen GegenstAnd Namens "Goldener Kelch".
Ist 1000 Gold Wert, ansonsten steht da nichts.

Hab das Spiel jetzt 1 x durchgespielt und alle Subquests samt Bonuslevel (Eimer)   gelöst, aber diesen Kelch hab ich immer noch im Inventar.


Hat jemand ne Ahnung wofür der gut ist ??


----------



## Peatman (23. März 2006)

Hmm, also das Game an sich find ich geil.
Stimmt schon dass manche Sachen sinnlos sind, wie z.B. das angesprochene Verzaubern von Gegenständen.
Die Grafik find ich cool, auch wenn man sieht dass seit dem ersten Teil nicht viel neues gemacht wurde.

Und nun zu meinem Problem:
Dieses verdammte game stürzt an bestimmten Stellen einfach ab!
Das erste mal war es schon an einer Stelle im Djungel von Greylin am Anfang. Nach dem ersten Patch war das Problem weg, aber nun bin ich im zweiten Akt und wieder kommt eine Stelle an der DS2 einfach abstürzt.
Hab Vers. 2.2

Kennt einer das Prob? Das geht mir tierisch aufn Sack...


----------



## Peatman (27. März 2006)

HAAAAAALLOOOOOO! Liest keiner diesen Thread oder was?

Jetzt hab ich es mit ner reinstall versucht und es ist noch schlimmer geworden. Jetzt funktioniert nicht mal der Patch! Es ist echt zum Ausrasten.


----------



## Nixup (28. März 2006)

my-kbit am 10.03.2006 20:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ma ne andere Frage...
> 
> ...



Das würde mich auch gern mal interessieren! Hab ihn bisher nich verkauft, da ich dachte er is vielleicht noch wichtig!! Hab den in so ner dummen Höhle gefunden! Spiel zur Zeit auch nicht weiter, da das Spiel nicht sonderlich spannend ist! 3 Charaktere auf der leichtesten Stufe? HALLO? Was solln der Mist..... überhaupt es auf eine Anzahl zu beschränken ist.... beschränkt ^^ !

So long....


----------

